# CZ SPo1 Tactical threaded barrel



## tateb24 (Oct 22, 2009)

Has anyone ever seen one of these for sale?


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yup yup! This place sells them. 

You would want the .550 option


----------



## tateb24 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks, never heard of these people. Looks like a good company.


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah I have heard some good reviews. Not too many gun people write reviews though


----------

